# Matching Panel



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

The Matching Panel gave us a unanimous YES.  They were apparently really impressed by our Life Book and they said that it would be every boys wish to have a fireman as a daddy.  I still can't really believe it.  I am sure it will be real when we bring him home for good.  We are saving the champers for tomorrow night as I don't think it will look very good turning up to meet our little boy with a hangover in the morning!

Good luck to everyone else.  The wait really is worth it in the end.

Tracey x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fantastic you must be over the moon   

xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

FAB news Tracey... many many congratulations!!!!

Can I just ask - how come you are meeting your little boy tomorrow when you have only just been to matching panel - we had to wait 10 days!?  Hope you don't mind me being nosey...!!

C x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Barbarella

I don't mind you being nosey at all.  Tomorrow's meeting has been a last minute thing.  We originally had our Information Sharing meeting planned for Monday and our introductions were supposed to start next Wednesday, but we had a call last Friday confirming tomorrow's meeting.  I think it is probably because everyone is available tomorrow.

Tracey x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATULATION TRACEY  

How exciting for you both meeting your little boy tomorrow 
Wise choice leaving the champers till tomorrow then you can both enjoy it

LOL K


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Tracey!
Another exciting day ahead of you tomorrow, hope you get some sleep tonight and have a great time meeting your son.
Love
OT x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Many congratulatins Tracey.  Brilliant news.  Can't wait to hear how your meeting goes tomorrow.  Enjoy the champers tomorrow too.


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Tracey, I am just delighted for you have you got a wonderful time ahead!!!! Don't forget your camera and video oh and plenty of tissues!! keep us up to date with how it goes love JD x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

CONGRATS!! Keep us posted, please


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Good luck for today Tracey, let us know how you get on. It really is the most exciting time ever   

Val x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Tracey

Wonderful news

love

Camilla


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations Tracey & DH!

Wonderful news!

Laine


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Fantastic news Tracey    

Enjoy tomorrow it will be wonderful.

love
Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Tracy,

I am sure today will have been one of the most special days of your and Dh's life, the day you met your son.

It has brought a lump to my throat thinking about the day we met pooh bear.

Enjoy into's. They are so special, if a bit exhausting.

PBMxxxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!

I'm sure today has been one of the best days of you life.

Please share your memory with us of this special day when you have a moment and the champers hasn't kicked in to much!

Love
Andrea

xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Wonder to hear that you've met your littlie today...I'm sure that it's been amazing!
Looking forward to hearing all about it.
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi All

Thank you for your kind messages.  Sorry did not post yesterday but the chilled champers was calling!

Yesterday went really well.  We only stayed for a couple of hours but 'our son' really took to us and did not seem phased by all the people at all.  The foster parents seem really kind and quite attached but I am sure we can get around that somehow.  I really wanted to scoop him up and bring him home.  We are back there for the Information Sharing meeting (some LA's call it the Life Appreciation Day) on Monday with the aim to start the official introductions from Wednesday - can't wait.

I would be grateful for any advice on how to handle the introductions.  As he is 18 months old they are planning it over 2 weeks.

Tracey x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Tracey
Fab news hun!  Afraid I can't offer any advise, just wanted to say how lovely it is to read such wonderful news at the start of the New Year and loads of luck for next week.  I have heard of intros being less than 2 weeks if all goes really well.
Love
OT x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for answering my question Tracey, I find it interesting that each LA does it differently.  

How wonderful that your little boy was taken with you straight away.  It's so meant to be isn't it... we were the same with Bea.  I can't believe it was only a month ago.

Watch out for Day 4 of the intros - I know Jilldill had the same experience as me - it starts to get difficult leaving them and Day 4 seems to be that day when you think you have taken a step backwards and can be quite upsetting.  We really thought it was going to affect the day we brought Bea home, but it didn't make any difference at all. I think it is also the time when little one is making that transition over to you.  

The way we dealt with intros was to just keep schtum and think to ourselves that she would be ours in a matter of days.  We got on really well with FC and family - but essentially they are still the main carer, so we had to keep our mouth shut on certain issues.  For example, at the review meeting we were told to extend a couple of the days as they brought our placement day forward.  We were supposed to bring her here and take her back, give her her last bottle and put her to bed, but FC had different ideas and when we took her back, because she missed her, she kept her up.  It wasn't a massive deal, but still went against what SW said we should do.

Anyway, as I said, all the little things you think are going to affect timescales and everything - well they don't.  Just try and be as flexible  as possible and expect them to be emotional, hard work and physically draining... but a means to an end to get your little boy home.  We felt Bea was ready within the week, but you have to follow the process.

Very very best of luck... please feel free to offload on here, as Jilldill and I stayed in close contact and it really really helped to speak to someone who had just been through the same thing.

Take care...

C x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Tracey,
just to echo all that barbarella has said and anyway we can give advice just ask. The intros are exciting, tireing and emotional, enjoy every second but if it does get a little tough remember Barbarella's words it's a means to an end and your beautiful boy will be home soon enough!!!!!
I can't wait to hear all hurray!!!!!!
Love JillDill xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Tracey on finally meeting your little boy.

I can only echo what Carole and Jill have said.  It's a really strange situation trying to look after your child in somebody else's house.  I like to think the closest analogy is going to visit a really akward MIL with a new baby and have them over your shoulder all the time saying "you should do it this way".  Just keep calm and remember in two weeks he will be home with you and you can find your own way.

It will be very tiring and very emotional but it will be worth the wait.

Keep us posted

Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Tracy

Congratulations to you and dh.  Hope the intro's went well and it won't be too long before you bring your little Fireman Sam home!

Karen x


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Hi Tracey,

Feeling so thrilled for you.  Wishing you good luck with the intros, although it seems your little boy has already made up his mind about you.

Looking forward to following your story, and getting lots of advice.

Love Rianna.


----------

